# Lever Action Rifles



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

When I think about old west/cowboy movies, I think of lever action rifles. I'd kinda like to get one, but I really don't know where to start. What do you think of when you think original western lever action repeater? Is it a Henry?...Marlin?...Winchester?...and WHY?

Then I suppose if I were only going to own one, what's the best all-around caliber for big game? Wasn't the 45-70 the big boy for Buffalo, etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a .45-90 that was my Grandfathers. I have used it deer, elk and bear hunting. It is too much gun for me now, don't shoot it often anymore.

Me, now I use a .38/357. Cheap to shoot .38 but .357 is a nice deer rifle for our brushy, hilly forest lands.

My favorite rifle is my 9422 Winchester in .22

I keep my rifles in the same caliber as my Colt revolvers.

I like the small straight grip, smooth action of Winchester lever action rifles....James


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

I like them all, Browning, Henry, Winchester, Marlin, even Rossi, for various reasons. Jumping into that market would be a slippery slope for me!

15 years ago I passed on a Marlin .44 Mag with a short barrel and a 2x scope at a very good price. I think of it often and regret it every time.

For now I have a Henry in .22LR that is a hoot to shoot and my fave woods stomping rifle!


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

I have several lever guns. My favorite by far is marlin 336. I got em 3030, 35rem , 444 and 44 mag. All shoot great and can be mounted with standard scope. The winchester is an ok gun but most require a side scope or fold over scope. They also tend to be more of a loose gun. Things have more play in them. Now my sentimental favorite is my great grandads winchester 3220. It's taken alot of game.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Look at the Savage 99. You'll like it.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Second on the 99. A beauty of a gun.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When I think of old western movies first thing pops into my mind rifle wise is a Winchester model 1876.

I own a Winchester model 94 in 30-30 and is a nice quick handling rifle for whitetail deer hunting in ranges under 150 (I feel) yards and better less than that. A old uncle didn't like the side mounted scoped most seem to think is needed for a model 94 so made a mount that attached to the barrel of his and used a long eye relief pistol scope as long as I can remember so is a long time.

I also own a model 94 in Winchester 32 special and again a fine short range whitetail deer rifle. This one has a Lyman # 2 peep sight mounted on the tang and is very good deep in the cedar swamp.


My dad had a Winchester model 88 in 284. Rifle is a fine rifle tight lock up bolt and came in several calibers, drilled and taped for scope mounting. My self I would not give 50 cents for the rifle in 284 unless it was a carbine as they are worth a whole bunch of money. The 284 in that rifle was for some reason a heavy recoiling round. A fellow near my UP deer camp has the same rifle in 308 and isn't near the Mule my dads was.

MY sister had a Savage 99C in 308. That is a sweet rifle and I feel a nearly perfect caliber if you can just own one rifle. Use little 100gr bullets on coyotes and other varmints larger bullets like 150 for whitetail deer and larger game. It is also drilled and taped for scope mounting. 

My father in law had a really old (1907 near as we could find out.) savage 99 in 303 Savage with a rotary mag. Very good deer rifle but ammo today is a nearly impossible find and a rich mans game to, how ever if you reload it is not all that bad.

 Al


----------



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

Until the military started selling off their old M-16's to departments the M94 was the most used patrol rifle in America. I think it held that spot until the early 90's. It's still one of the best all around rifles and one of the most dependable.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The Winchester 88 is a known shoulder pounder. Like the Savage 99 it has a rotary magazine that allows the use of "pointy" bullets that can't be used in tubed magazine lever actions.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My dads Winchester Model 88 in 284 used a clip not a rotary mag.

 Al


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> My dads Winchester Model 88 in 284 used a clip not a rotary mag.
> 
> Al


You're correct. The 88 had a rotary bolt not a rotary magazine. The Savage had the rotary magazine.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The Savage 99 went to the clip in 1965 also.

 Al


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Correct again.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I like them too.
Seems like the Winchesters, Marlins and the new Henrys look a little too modern. 

Uberti has done a great job making beautiful replicas of the 1873 Winchester and the Henry 1860 and Henry Yellow boy. I've got the 1873 in 45 LC. It's a fun rifle, still want to shoot a deer with it.

Better get yourself a belt rig and a six gun in matching caliber too, in case ****** attack. :thumb:


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

I switched back to lever guns after believing all the hunting magazines for many years that they were just out of date and someone couldn't possibly make meat with one. Turns out, animals are about the same toughness as they were years ago, we just can't shoot as well. My favorite for hunting is the pre-crossbolt 1895 Marlin in 45/70. Will take anything on this continent with varying loads from mild to bear thumpers. The 45/70 wasn't a preferred buffalo caliber, contrary to popular belief, a lot of 45/70 ammo was given away to buffalo hunters by the US Army but most of it was pulled apart as cheap powder and lead.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

You know mossberg has a lever gun that in wood stock is actually a great looking gun. It looks more like the old days. It's the 464 model. It also comes with 6 position stock. Looks like some zombie apocalypse thing from walking dead. Lol Not sure how it shoots. But I got a mossberg 270 that is a tack driver.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

That Mossberg 464 might possibly be the ugliest gun that has ever hit the market.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I like some of these lever rifles. How about a 500 S& W, hope you have really deep pockets how ever.
http://www.bighornarmory.com/catalog/1/big-horn-armory-products/

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I prefer lever action, I own an 88 Win in 308, and 2 30-30's , a 94 and a Marlin 336, at one time I also owned a Savage 99 didn't care for it, the safety was a little difficult so I got rid of it,,,If you are looking to buy a lever action a 30-30 is big enough for most everything in the lower 48, so look for a used 94 which can usually be bought at a reasonable price.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Even post 1964 model 94 Winchesters in 30-30 bring $400.00 used here.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I paid $125. for my 94 about 10 years ago...


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

In my area 94s go about 275 300. Same with the marlin.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Fair price..


----------



## citystead (Feb 23, 2016)

I used a 94 in 30-30 to take my first deer. It holds a special place in my heart. It'll also work just fine for anything smaller than an elk at shorter distances. 

I love the look of the Henry's, but I wouldn't want anything with shine on it for hunting or for holding up to the weather.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Rossi makes some nice looking rifles for those who can use pistol cartridges for deer hunting in shot gun muzzle loader zones.

http://www.rossiusa.com/product-list.cfm?category=8

 Al


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I've owned and hunted with both a Winchester 94 and a Marlin 336, both in 30/30 and both fine guns. The Marlins seem to be a finer made rifle but, the Winchesters seem to handle better for some reason, in my experience. I mean the Winchesters are better for close in, fast, quick shots for me. I've made good shots with the Marlin as well but, I've made more with the Winchester. Again, I'm talking about quick shots at jumped game. The Winchester just points better for some reason.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

My mind tells me the Marlin is a more practical gun, easier to disassemble, side ejection, cheaper etc. However, I grew up watching a lot of westerns and dearly love a Winchester...


----------

